# Yeppoon region



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Keppel Sands and along to Corio Bay next week 15th -23rd...ish
Not so much a fish'n trip this one
it's more of a husband & wife touring trip :shock: 
however, husband reckons there's no point in the roof rakes being left empty, since they'll be going along for the ride anyway, soooo :wink:

anyway, would you local guys kindly recommend a Caravan Park 
The missus likes them nice and clean and with "fresh" amenities
the husband on the other hand, likes the waterfront ones where he can just slide the yak into the drink straight from his door-step
been considering Island-View c/park @ Kinka Beach, my 10% discount applies there
but would like to hear from locals about my options, 
any info would be much appreciated, having not previously been to the area
plus would be great to team-up for a fish one day, keen to check out the river up around Byfield 8)

cheers doug-out


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Cool Waters is beside the Causeway Lake (which is just down the road from the Kinka place). While there are no places right beside the lake as there is parkland, you can stroll down to the edge and there are some old chairs near the water ya can just sit on and wish ya had ya yak there. There are also some bush walks, nice for a stroll. Can't vouch for the amenities etc. Many years back I camped there, it was ok. Last month I had an overnighter there with my girlfriend in a unit and it was awesome (I am married to my girlfriend). The place overall seems nice so the caravan park amenities should be okay.

http://www.coolwaters.com.au/

If ya want to, give me a pm as I know the area fairly well.

Troppo


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for that Troppo
Coolwaters looks pretty 8) 8) 
have you fished that lake, with any success?
will be in touch re: any offshore spots that you feel are worth a try
cheers mate


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The lake was where I started yak fishing. It is very shallow in most parts and not as 'fishy' as years back. However . . . . Tides over 3.8 m came through over the causway part and people regularly catch big fish in the run through - barra, queenfish etc. I have caught good flathead on the sea side of the causeway on the big run out tide.

On the inside of the lake, I suspect there are good fish around which take a bit of finding and catching. Last time I was fishing there - which is when I took the missus for a break in the nice cabins while I enjoyed the water - I saw a dark fin, probably shark, close enough to my yak to cast in front of it. The fin went down and then there was a gimungous splash right beside the yak as if a submarine went into emergency dive. I think the shark or whatever, turned 90 degrees to come and check me out! This was in about 3 metres of water, which was relatively deep water up one of the channels. Crocs don't have fins do they?

Offshore spots? How far can you cast? Paddle? Motor?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

g-day Troppo
:shock: so you reckon there may be a Noah or a Black-Fin Croc trapped in the lake? :shock: 
might be fun to hook him from the yak, then wrestle the thing up the bank :wink:

mate offshore will be via yak & paddle only, thinking along the lines of island hopping out from Zilzie Pt
maybe out to Flat Rock but figure there should be enough action from Zilzie to say the deeper water on the eastern side of Round Rock
your strongest current runs from south to north does it not?
however I'm not sure of the tidal streams around those rocks, can you please advise in that regard?

inshore, thinking Corio Bays' Water Park Creek must have a few Jacks and or Barra willing to play, 
or are Cawarral & Coorooman Creeks just as good?

thank you in advance;
doug-out


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I have not fished out from Zilzie. Planned to go. Scotty Beefs planned to go sometime but none of us have yet.

I like Rita Mada reefs, launching from a beach access point on the northern side of Tanby Point. Paddle north along the beach and there are good shoals off the point. Scotty Beefs has also done well one time going south from the launch area around Tanby Point itself. Been out to Pelican Is out from Emu Park several times. Never had enough time out there to get into anything, mostly exploring. Lost a big lure last time out there from something big and extra toothy (or very sharp oyster rock?) But great potential. Only thing, 4.5 km paddle before even trolling around the island. I have not found the tidal streams to be any problem, just be very aware of what ya yak is doing while crossing over and check for side drift.

Corio Bay is my favourite area. I go to the mouth area where Fishing Ck comes into the bay. There are other entry points further up the creeks but I would personally not put a yak in up there as in these waters (being more secluded and more hidy holes) the chance of encounter with a croc is much higher.

Cooraman Ck, about 1 km above the lowest boat ramp, a guy I know was chased in his tinnie by a croc when doing crabpots. When the croc started swimming toward his boat he was stopped and doing a crab pot. The croc was in front so he went in reverse. The croc speeded up. So did he. He managed to turn the boat and speed off. I have never paddled in Cooraman Ck. :roll:

The little island near Double Heads, out from Kemp Beach, Ironpot Island, is good to fish around and only about 1 km out.

Personally, if the sea is flat and clean, I would try Rita Mada shoals. If dirty, then Corio Bay. If the water was clear and tide was right, I would maybe even just do Corio since I really like that area and forget Rita Mada.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks heaps for all the info Troppo
especially for the croc, heads-up/s
don't trust those guys one little bit, worse than sharks I reckon
I've dived with sharks around me....in view/out of view etc.
only got spooked once
but those big lizards, always seem to be hungry or just think they need to store a feed for latter....don't like um

cheers
doug-out


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a beautiful part of the world!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

It is a beautiful part of the world Dale but..... I'll certainly be giving Waterpark Creek a miss in the little plastic yak
just found this report a few moments ago :shock:

EPA...QPWS warns of crocs in Corio Bay and Waterpark Creek area - 
http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/projects/medi ... offset=752

 thanks again Troppo
not a place to dangle your feet over the side while working the mangroves
 what a bummer ...... I always "dangle" while working :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I consider the lower areas of Fishing Ck and Waterpark Ck safe enough as croc sightings in these areas are scarce or non existance. A croc almost ate a dog which was romping in the surf with its master on a beach some way from the Corio Bay estuary area. National Parks said it must have floated out after some king tides and was still working its way back to its hidey hole.

I have sent pm to ya, Doug-out.


----------

